# Sunterra Elite Upgrade:  Ever use it?



## Dollie (Mar 31, 2006)

We're thinking of trying to upgrade next time we use our timeshare.
I am interested in hearing whether or not anyone has used their Sunterra Elite (silver, gold, or platinum) membership to upgrade their unit.  Successes or failures, any details about the process, any little tricks that may help in getting the upgrade you want.  
Thanks


----------



## Spence (Apr 1, 2006)

Dollie said:
			
		

> We're thinking of trying to upgrade next time we use our timeshare.  I am interested in hearing whether or not anyone has used their Sunterra Elite (silver, gold, or platinum) membership to upgrade their unit.  Successes or failures, any details about the process, any little tricks that may help in getting the upgrade you want.
> Thanks


Good luck.  There are no tricks, you just call Club Sunterra within the upgrade window and ask if there are any of the next larger size units available for your time period.  If you want to be sure you're not being led astray, do this without asking about upgrades.  If it is available then ask for the upgrade, the CSR may take awhile to figure out how to do it, as it seldom happens.  I've done it two or three times.


----------



## girard (Apr 1, 2006)

Spence, what is the upgrade window?  Sales rep told my friend he could do it when booking.  Imagine how disappointed he was to find out nothing was available for Jan, 2007.


----------



## Spence (Apr 2, 2006)

*Sunterra Elite Unit Upgrades*



			
				girard said:
			
		

> Spence, what is the upgrade window?  Sales rep told my friend he could do it when booking.  Imagine how disappointed he was to find out nothing was available for Jan, 2007.


I haven't tried to use it in a long time, but I remember it being 30 days prior to check-in.  Have your friend be realistic and remind him/her that it was a salesman that said that.

Why didn't someone check me on this??   I haven't tried to upgrade in four or five years because it was so disappointing as there was never anything upgradeable at the 30day or 21day window or whatever it was.  Well guess what, a very nice eBay seller (and TUG browser) set me straight today.  Somewhere, somehow, sometime, they changed the rules and you can upgrade your reservation when you make, it anytime you make it, if the upgrade is available.  The upgrade is from one size unit to the next size unit at that resort and for those resorts with 'view' categories you upgrade from view to view, have to be in the top view category to upgrade to the bottom view category in the next size unit.  This is a  super benefit that costs:
Silver Elite (15K SunOptions) 2 per year @ $99
Gold Elite (30K SunOptions) 3 per year @ $49
Platinum Elite (50K SunOptions) unlimited per year @ $0:whoopie:


----------



## Spence (Sep 11, 2006)

Why didn't someone check me on this??   I haven't tried to upgrade in four or five years because it was so disappointing as there was never anything upgradeable at the 30day or 21day window or whatever it was.  Well guess what, a very nice eBay seller (and TUG browser) set me straight today.  Somewhere, somehow, sometime, they changed the rules and you can upgrade your reservation when you make, it anytime you make it, if the upgrade is available.  The upgrade is from one size unit to the next size unit at that resort and for those resorts with 'view' categories you upgrade from view to view, have to be in the top view category to upgrade to the bottom view category in the next size unit.  This is a  super benefit that costs:
Silver Elite (15K SunOptions) 2 per year @ $99
Gold Elite (30K SunOptions) 3 per year @ $49
Platinum Elite (50K SunOptions) unlimited per year @ $0:whoopie:


----------

